# CG Blue/Red 4” HEX pad



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone know where I can purchase these from please, as I’m having a problem trying to find a supplier.....if they make them at all!!!!
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

When I bought my red one I got it from Clean Your Car 
RED PAD https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/chemical-guys-red-hex-logic-finishing-pad-6-5


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

camerashy said:


> Anyone know where I can purchase these from please, as I'm having a problem trying to find a supplier.....if they make them at all!!!!
> Thanks
> Dave


I think they only do the 4 inch pads in black, white and green.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

GSVHammer said:


> I think they only do the 4 inch pads in black, white and green.


Thanks, I'm beginning to think that too


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm sure Imran from In2detaling posted about the limited selection of 4" pads in the Hex Logic range but I can't find the post.

Post #4

AutoGlanz do a LC CCS 4" Red Pad


----------

